# 87 hadrbody z24 help me!!



## 87z24shortbed (Feb 18, 2009)

OK i have and 87 d21 2wd with a z24 engine. well i was driving it home from work and ran fine, got home ran like crap. spitting and sputtering, missing no power, tries to die when i pull out. to me it is acting like its getting too much fuel. i sprayed carb. cleaner in throttle body and it dies, my father had done a timing kit like 7-10 years ago, and dist. has not been adjusted or anything i have done plugs wires, dist. cap and rotor button fuel filter FPR, and still the same i have went as far as to clip a wire on one injector and still the same check all vacuum lines and hoses and electrical plugs, and nothing out of order i am close to just buying a new throttle body and being done but i just want to know whats up with it, no fuel smoke or nothing, it does spray a little fuel out throttle body when i rev with breather cover off, please help


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

did you use oem cap/rotor? the cheap stuff will burn and cause it to arch, pull the dizzy cap and check it out...


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

READ THE [email protected]##ing CODES


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

zanegrey said:


> READ THE [email protected]##ing CODES


LMFAO!!!!!!!


----------



## 87z24shortbed (Feb 18, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> READ THE [email protected]##ing CODES


that would be all gravy if i had a [email protected]##ing code reader, i dont know how to read codes on obd1 so if you can tell me how to do it or have a reader i can borrow ill give my address and you can ship it tome ill pay shiping here you pay on way back..... didnt think so. ok now that the bs is over and done with can anyone who is not a word i cant say help me, please and thank you


----------



## 87z24shortbed (Feb 18, 2009)

SPEEDO said:


> did you use oem cap/rotor? the cheap stuff will burn and cause it to arch, pull the dizzy cap and check it out...


speedo i know its not in dissy cap or rotor, it is getting too much fuel, i can see fuel spray from throttle body and i can smell raw fuel at tail pipe, i am geting great spark nice and white at plugs wires dissy and coils.


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

87z24shortbed said:


> that would be all gravy if i had a [email protected]##ing code reader, i dont know how to read codes on obd1 so if you can tell me how to do it or have a reader i can borrow ill give my address and you can ship it tome ill pay shiping here you pay on way back..... didnt think so. ok now that the bs is over and done with can anyone who is not an A$$ hole help me, please and thank you


Try reading the sticky on the first page that says:

Sticky: How To Check Your ECU Error Codes, 87-95 HB pickups


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

READ THE STICKY AND READ THE CODES...

THAT TRUCK DOES NOT REQUIRE A CODE READER..

YOU ARE THE CODE READER..

U ALSO SHOULD EDIT THAT POST BEFORE YOU ARE THROWN OFF OF THIS SITE...


----------



## 87z24shortbed (Feb 18, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> READ THE STICKY AND READ THE CODES...
> 
> THAT TRUCK DOES NOT REQUIRE A CODE READER..
> 
> ...


thank you for a more detailed response sorry to any who i might have offended and i wll check codes later this week and let you guys know. thanks


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

My guess is the TBI is hooped. But yeah, check for codes first.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I agree to check the codes, first. Go to the sticky or try www.troublecodes.net/nissan . I also agree about staying away from aftermarket ignition componants. Genuine Nissan or NGK is the only way to go! The throttle bodies rarely fail. Often the base gasket gets sucked in and creates a large vacuum leak. ANother area common for vacuum leaks is the intake manifold gasket. While running, spray carb cleaner in these areas and listen for a change in RPM. Another possibility is a bad hot wire modulator, often referred to as the mass air sensor, which is bolted to the passenger side of the TBI. Look for a broken hot wire through the air port from the top of the TBI unit. You could also use a fuel pressure regulator to check for proper fuel pressure and correct fuel pressure regulator operation.


----------



## 87z24shortbed (Feb 18, 2009)

*fixed*

well thanks to all who replied even tho some made me feel like i ride the short bus. sorry for late reply but i have got it now it was the head gasket blown in between #2 and 3 so on compression side of 3 was intake side of 2 or something like that in process of reassembling let you know how it runs when finished:banhump:


----------



## 87z24shortbed (Feb 18, 2009)

well finally got it threw back together, ran like crap, out of time. fixed that and now burning water, it sucked half of the intake manifold gasket through and started pulling in water, having intake planed and checked for warpage and cracks. hopefully put back on tomorrow will update.


----------



## 87z24shortbed (Feb 18, 2009)

well its done, it runs beter than ever after about 30 dollars all together which is awesome, no just need to get my DL in order i hate TN government, but oh well. thanks to all who replied.

Jo


----------

